# Our Cats mag



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone know when the next issue is due? The last one was the 9th jan so i thought it should be out by now
Thanks Jen xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Read the statement on the GCCF website, it's all gone a bit t*ts up.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

HI JEN heres a copy of the email i recieved about our cats this morning

We hope you will forgive the "standard" nature of this e-mail - we will be responding to all personal messages in the next few days.

As you probably know, we are no longer associated with, or contracted to, Axis Cook Media, the current publishers of OUR CATS Newspaper.

Our commitment to the Cat Fancy, however, remains intact.

At present we are in the process of making plans to secure our future, and we aim to keep in touch to let you know when we have any news. We hope to still be working in the publishing and media business and that this will include working with the Cat Fancy in some capacity.

Below are two recent statements from Mr John Hannson, Chairman of the GCCF Executive which indicate Axis Cook Media remain the appropriate recipients and publishers of Judge Critiques at this time. We would not wish to contravene any existing arrangements at this stage.

We hope you will all get to see your critiques very soon.

Best Regards

Nick and Sheena

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Statement from GCCF Chairman

Due to recent events concerning the non-publication of Our Cats the Official Journal it has become necessary to make a further announcement concerning the publication of Judges Show Reports.

Our contract is with Axis Cook Media, not the title 'Our Cats' or any other party. Therefore would all judges please continue to send their reports in within the 28 day period following the show, please use same e-mail address, [email protected] unless you are notified otherwise by Axis Cook Media direct.

There are obviously outstanding issues to be resolved, hopefully these will be remedied either prior to or at the Council Meeting in February.

29 January 2009

The current situation with regard to the lack of publishing of the Official Journal, is obviously not satisfactory. However could all judges continue to send their reports to comply with GCCF rules and also as per the terms of our contract with Our Cats. Please ensure that you keep a copy.

The matter is a discussion item on the Council Agenda, if required the situation will be reviewed immediately after that meeting and a new statement issued, once a directive from Council has been received.

We are currently awaiting a statement from the Managing Director Mr Illingworth to supply information to indicate when publishing will be resumed.

John H Hansson
Chairman GCCF
26 January 2009


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you think they will extend our membership, mine is due for renewal next month. Dont know whether to bother now


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Personally Jen i wouldn't send them any renewal payment until its resolved, i would just place an order for the magazine with you're local newsagent. i know it means you get the mag slightly later but its only a couple of days, once its sorted then you can send off your subscriptions. good luck Jen..............Chris


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Please note Nick Mays is nothing to do with Our Cats - he has resigned and Our Cats is owned by Axis Cook. He has no right to make the statements he has been doing.

If you go on the GCCF website there are statements by John Hansson and Axis Cook - not that the news is great really


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Please note Nick Mays is nothing to do with Our Cats - he has resigned and Our Cats is owned by Axis Cook. He has no right to make the statements he has been doing.
> 
> If you go on the GCCF website there are statements by John Hansson and Axis Cook - not that the news is great really


It states that on the second line of the email i pasted.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks chris


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I certainly wouldn't renew your subscription until things are sorted out once and for all. I haven't subscribed since I stopped showing but I have friends who do and are waiting for 3 issues which were supposed to have been posted to them. It is so wrong that this is happening - so far as I am aware there must be quite a backlog of show critiques awaiting publication. Is the sister magazine Our Dogs still going out as normal?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Myself i have no idea about the dogs mag Kaz. if its done by the same publishers then its possible they could be in it too. Theres a market out there for someone prepared to take the chance im sure lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

raggs said:


> It states that on the second line of the email i pasted.


Yes my point is that Nick Mays is not now privy to any discussions between the GCCF and Axis Cook so he shouldn't be posting "statements" all over the nte like he has been. Particularly not one like that of yesterday where he encouraged judges to breach the contract by sending reports to him and not Axis Cook!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> I certainly wouldn't renew your subscription until things are sorted out once and for all. I haven't subscribed since I stopped showing but I have friends who do and are waiting for 3 issues which were supposed to have been posted to them. It is so wrong that this is happening - so far as I am aware there must be quite a backlog of show critiques awaiting publication. Is the sister magazine Our Dogs still going out as normal?


Our Dogs is no longer the sister magazine. Our Dogs sold Our Cats and all rights to the name and publication to Axis Cook last summer and since then Axis Cook has been wholly responsible for Our Cats.

In fact I expect Our Dogs are laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I do have some sympathies with Nick Mays, and I think the fact that he actually bothers to try and give people some information makes him an easy target.

I read the statement from Axis Cook on the GCCF website, and I can't see that says anything concrete other than a series of poor excuses.

I do think this sad situation with Our Cats is being taken advantage of by people who supported the 'alternative' to Our Cats, still slightly bitter possibly that the vote didn't go their way, and I think that is adding fuel to the fire. At least the vast majority of those being outspoken against Our Cats fall into that category.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I do have some sympathies with Nick Mays, and I think the fact that he actually bothers to try and give people some information makes him an easy target.
> 
> I read the statement from Axis Cook on the GCCF website, and I can't see that says anything concrete other than a series of poor excuses.
> 
> I do think this sad situation with Our Cats is being taken advantage of by people who supported the 'alternative' to Our Cats, still slightly bitter possibly that the vote didn't go their way, and I think that is adding fuel to the fire. At least the vast majority of those being outspoken against Our Cats fall into that category.


I just feel sorry for all those who put faith behind the new team and have been let down badly.

You do get the feeling of "I told you so!" from the people who were backing the alternative mag though and its really not helping matters. I hope for all of you that subscribe to Our cats get a satisfactory outcome eventually, it must be so frustrating for you after already paying out!

Izzie


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I disagree slightly in that many of the people I have seen complaining and spoken to are disillusioned subscribers who are entirely fed up with the whole situation, not knowiing where they stand and pondering what will happen to the money they paid out for 12 months subs if OC and Axis Cook go down the pan. Many of these people have been staunch OC supporters and longstanding subscribers...

I am pleased to confirm I did receive my subscription refund when I cancelled my subs - I got fed up of it but then I didn't receive the 26th December issue either which many subscribers did ......

With my legal hat on Nick Mays is a liability and I cringed every time I read some of the recent statements and I think he sets himself up for a fair bit of the flack because he speaks before he thinks but that is the nature of the net - once on there it is difficult to retract when you realise your foot is in your mouth  I agree RI's statement is pure waffle and excuses.

I guess we just have to wait and see but I do feel most for the subscribers in all of this


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I have around 2 months left of my online subs. Oh well 

I don't think I'll bother to renew any more subs until whatever is going on is finally sorted out.

The other mag/s may have gone the same way as this anyways?! 

Just wish something would be sorted out so we can get the judge's write ups as that is all I subscribe for.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe Nick Mays is just speaking from the heart without an agenda or thinking how he looks from a legal point of view! I should imagine very few people do the latter when in a difficult and stressful situation. The whole 'Our Cats' team must be under immense pressure and have been for some time, ever since this whole sorry saga over the official journal started.

I have every sympathy with genuine subscribers who have failed to get what they paid for and they have every right to voice that opinion. However, the loud "told you so" faction, should stand back and think whether in all reality the situation would have been any different, taking into account the current economic climate, if their magazine/paper of choice had been voted for. Not wanting to drag up old arguements, but taking into account the facts as they stand, I would hazzard a guess at NO, it wouldn't be.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I say scrap the side classes, or just have 1 and no more. Then get the judges to do a quick write up on the day like at the supreme  & forget an official journal!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Just wish something would be sorted out so we can get the judge's write ups as that is all I subscribe for.


Me too, i dont read the mag at all, just the reports


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I am still waiting for writups from last September and December to show up

maybe I will never see Indy's writups


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Apparently if you know the Email Address or Postal Address of the Judge/s you can send them a SAE and ask for them to send their report to you.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Apparently if you know the Email Address or Postal Address of the Judge/s you can send them a SAE and ask for them to send their report to you.


I didnt know this, have you tried it


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Some judges who still breed and have websites put their reports up on their own sites for people to read. I think those can go up immediately they are written, if they are so inclined, as they own the copyright to their reports.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> I didnt know this, have you tried it


No, but it can be done.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Some judges who still breed and have websites put their reports up on their own sites for people to read. I think those can go up immediately they are written, if they are so inclined, as they own the copyright to their reports.


Yes they belong to them and can therefore post them on their own site whenever they like. It's good that more and more Judges are doing this. :yesnod:


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Some judges who still breed and have websites put their reports up on their own sites for people to read. I think those can go up immediately they are written, if they are so inclined, as they own the copyright to their reports.


Wouldn't it be a lot easier for the GCCF to publish the reports on their website? Or better still invest some of your fees in a decent Document Management system so that people can subscribe to automatically get the show crits from the shows that they want and maybe publish a monthly doc that is sent out to people who don't have access to email etc.

To be honest it wouldn't take much to create a solution based on the software that powers this forum, the lifetime licence costs £100, a couple of hundred for server hosting per annum. If you add the blogging option it's another £34.00 and judges could just use the blog.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

That has been repeatedly suggested.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well so much for the on line version being available today


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Knew it wouldn't go online today.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Critiques appear all over the net, the site you mentioned isn't the be all and end all  As already mentioned on here critiques go up far quicker on the judges own sites if they have them.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It is pretty hopeless. I don't have a subscription right now, I subscribed for six months in April 2008 when I did my first show after returning to breeding and showing. By the time my subscription expired I still didn't have the open class report from that show. I haven't bothered to resubscribe since, was thinking about it but now, no way. I too think the GCCF needs to deal with this themselves, leaving it to judges means most judges will never ever put their reports out.

There is a GCCF council meeting in February, could I suggest those of us who belong to clubs get on to our clubs' delegates and press for whatever solution we want to see.

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

With any luck this situation will force the GCCF to consider pulling it all 'in house'. They can then benefit from any profit to be made by pulling people into their site, rather than allowing unscrupulous others to cash in.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is maybe a bit of a cheek, but I DID have a subscription from April last year until the changeover, and after that I wasn't showing for months. Was planning to resubscribe to the online version so I could then search for old reports on my cats, but I don't suppose anyone is in any hurry to subscribe right now!

I would love to have reports on the following cats:

Emerisle Raffles OfCairnie
Tresbeau Simply Trudie
Moonspinner Cairnis Girl

for shows between April 12th 2008 and July 11th or whatever the date of the Lincs was last year. Moonspinner Cairnis Girl was only in the Lincs. I have reports from Naomi Johnson and Anne Gregory but those are the only ones online anywhere else (can't remember all the judges but one was D Stone and another was Mrs Rose)

If anyone is willing to help and can find these on the OC search, please PM me!

Thanks

Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, I've started doing this now 



Saikou said:


> Some judges who still breed and have websites put their reports up on their own sites for people to read. I think those can go up immediately they are written, if they are so inclined, as they own the copyright to their reports.


----------

